# Vintage Wire Pullers



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you mean the one that was just a shaft with a handle on one end? The Titan compact or mini puller?


----------



## Bull-BOG (Aug 18, 2016)

Possibly were you able to use a drill on it?


----------



## Bull-BOG (Aug 18, 2016)

no this was a bigger unit that would do 2K or 3K lbs like greenlee model 766 but had a drill cant remember id the cable was already on capstan or not.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bull-BOG said:


> Possibly were you able to use a drill on it?


Yup it went into the drill on one end and had a free spinning handle on the other end.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There was Ports Pull Tug Along that used a Hole Hawg:


----------



## Bull-BOG (Aug 18, 2016)

I am showing my age lol still older company no longer making them i dont think I found this looks similar but not sure


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bull-BOG said:


> I am showing my age lol still older company no longer making them i dont think I found this looks similar but not sure


There was a red colored one but I don't recall the name.


----------



## Bull-BOG (Aug 18, 2016)

Found His MFG pepper puller looks real close but pepper has a regular motor
I know it was a drill used as the motor


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bull-BOG said:


> Found His MFG pepper puller looks real close but pepper has a regular motor
> I know it was a drill used as the motor


May have been a discontinued Garner Bender model.


----------



## Bull-BOG (Aug 18, 2016)

could be


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There was Ports Pull Tug Along that used a Hole Hawg:


I could use this!!!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

And here I was, thinking Maxxis was so innovative lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I could use this!!!


We had a bunch of these in a shop I worked for a while back. They worked well for the most part. Sure is easy to move and set up.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Still gotta have your wire neat and spooled and anchored on other side....if you're alone that is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Still gotta have your wire neat and spooled and anchored on other side....if you're alone that is.


Much like scuba diving, it's more fun when you aren't doing it alone, kind of like other things...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Lol.... but the right somebody is what makes or breaks it. Like I bet I could pull wire with some of the people on here and have fun! But I bet I could pull wire with others on here and just want to jump into a snake pit.


----------



## Bull-BOG (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks Guys 
the puller I am thinking of used an old drill and i used it when I got out of my apprenticeship. Before maxis porta pull and innovative tool. It was old in 1985. they say the first thing to go is your memory I think ?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't remember, maybe?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

This maybe? Greenlee 1201


----------



## Bull-BOG (Aug 18, 2016)

its getting funny still older than this one


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Bull-BOG said:


> its getting funny still older than this one


How about this 1886 cast iron barb wire stretcher? Newer than this?:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Nope, still older!


----------



## Bull-BOG (Aug 18, 2016)

paint job looks the same lol my old boss would have tried to pass that off as the new iTOOLco puller so he didn't have to spend any money!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Nope, still older!


think is as old as I can find:laughing:
And I've used similar to these


----------



## Bull-BOG (Aug 18, 2016)

did Greenlee actually offer the drill option


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

wcord said:


> think is as old as I can find:laughing:
> And I've used similar to these


Back on Black Beards ship?!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Back on Black Beards ship?!


Tightening barb wire fencing and overhead hydro wires.
Simplest system there is for doing that type of work


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Barb wire fencing!? No thank you. I commend you for that work. Sounds nasty.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Barb wire fencing!? No thank you. I commend you for that work. Sounds nasty.


After the first time you get pricked it's all old hat.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry, I run a tight ship, no pricks allowed!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Sorry, I run a tight ship, no pricks allowed!


Pricks happen! Especially when they are all in a row....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

No no no no no no no...... I'll hire someone for that! A prick puller and handler if you will. lol


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Barb wire fencing!? No thank you. I commend you for that work. Sounds nasty.


first mistake and you learn NOT to wear good jeans or jacket when fencing.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I out grew all my good jeans 3 years ago. Flexy fat man pants from here on out!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

aw cmon, theres pricks on almost every job!:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

If you can't find any pricks that means you're the prick, right? I must be the prick an awful lot....


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i didnt say that, you did!:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Just ask my wife or anyone I have ever trained. I am a real piece of work.


----------



## crcray16 (Jun 2, 2016)

Maxxis makes now that works really good. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I could use this!!!


I have the maxus model. the guys never use it.


----------



## crcray16 (Jun 2, 2016)

We just several hundred feet of 500 McM with it. I was surprised. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## crcray16 (Jun 2, 2016)

Wow. Now I've never seen that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Neato dadio.


----------

